# A Few Fall Camping Pics



## roadhouse (Feb 29, 2008)

We leave our camper up in Glennie, MI at Alcona Park from Labor Day until mid November. Here are few photos from the last couple weekends camping.

Ashtyn carrying fire wood to the truck








Brooklyn and Devyn being silly








lake shots at the beach


----------



## roadhouse (Feb 29, 2008)

Camper, truck and fall campsite
















I camp with a group of friends for the fall hunting season. Here is Dan, Dale, and Davids campers.








Sunset photo of Ashtyn near lake


----------



## roadhouse (Feb 29, 2008)

Fall colors aren't quit perfect....should be in about a week








Out geocaching today...and net little creek, and family photos


----------



## amy0807 (Aug 13, 2008)

Great photos! The sunsets over the lake are absolutely beautiful. Love the family pics, too. You can tell the kids love the outdoors!


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Great pics roadhouse, thanks for sharing.

When do yall start hunting up there? Bow season opened up here last weekend. Got about 150 pics on the trail cam I checked yesterday, its been there for 3 weeks.


----------



## roadhouse (Feb 29, 2008)

Bow season opened here on the 1st. Rifle season doesn't open until the 15th of Nov. Non of the hunters had any luck in our campground this weekend, as niether did the duck hunters.


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

Great pics roadhouse.


----------



## roadhouse (Feb 29, 2008)

a few more from last weekend.


----------



## roadhouse (Feb 29, 2008)

and more
















Had an otter hanging out near the boat launch. Must of been good fishing there, because he was eating non stop.


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

Great pictures. I love fall. the colours are just so amazing.


----------



## amy0807 (Aug 13, 2008)

So serene and beautiful!


----------



## decamper (Aug 24, 2008)

Roadhouse, I loved your pictures. Especially the fall colors. I love cool weather camping.

Nina


----------



## roadhouse (Feb 29, 2008)

Lovely weather this last weekend for camping. Rifle deer season starts this coming weekend. So I went up to help a buddy get his blinds ready. Sat was cold, but Sunday it snowed on and off all day before we left.


----------



## roadhouse (Feb 29, 2008)

My Exploder and camper in the background


----------



## roadhouse (Feb 29, 2008)

What a difference a month makes in these two pictures


----------



## decamper (Aug 24, 2008)

I am going to try this again because the first message got deleted somehow:scratchhead:
Awesome pictures! I am so envious. I can't wait until we get our camper and share our experiences with you guys.

Is it hard to winter camp? How cold was the weather? Did you winterize your system already? Are you hooked up to electricity or dry camping? I am sorry if its too many questions, but I am trying to learn everything I can about cool weather camping as Fall into Winter is my favorite time of year. 

Again, thanks for sharing.

Nina


----------

